# Great Images in "Outdoor Photographer" Mag - Feb 2014



## JumboShrimp (Dec 14, 2013)

Just received this mag a day ago and was stunned by some of the shots: Frozen landscape on the cover; Nevada Weir's IR shots throughout and especially pages 52-56; the leopard and croc on page 90; and the kingfisher on page 110 (inside back cover). No matter what you may think of the mag or the equipment used to take these shots, kudos to the guys and gals who took these.


----------

